# Maddie



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

A couple weeks ago we went to TJ MAXX with little Maddie, when we saw this bed we just had to buy it for her, she loves it:chili: we love her and her new bed


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness Paula, that's so adorable!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That bed is almost as cute as Maddie is! What a little sweetheart!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is so adorable! You should get Maddie a Minnie Mouse dress now!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

The cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula, love the bed and Maddie looks so cute in it. I couldn't have resisted the bed either.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so adorable. Maddie must be a little burrower. I bet it makes her feel real secure.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

A Minnie Mouse Bed for little Maddie!! Now how cute is that????


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my...that is absolutely the cutest little doggie bed! Maddie looks so cute in it, Paula. She reminds me of Lacie who is always tucked away in the house you sent her. Very sweet.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

That is a beautiful bed! Glad to hear that Maddie loves her new bed


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG! My Kitty would have LOVED that bed. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

An adorable bed for adorable Maddie.:wub: I agree Paula, that you should get Maddie a Minnie Mouse dress now! Maddie looks so comfy and secure in her new bed.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

That is so cute. Loved it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Paula, that is so cute! I would have had to buy it, too!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Maddie Mouse you are adorable!!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I love it. What an adorable picture.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> That is so adorable! You should get Maddie a Minnie Mouse dress now!


Oh YES!! Now she needs a Minnie Mouse outfit!!!! Perfect!!

What a cute bed!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

This is so so sweet, squeeeeeaaaal!

Maddie seems to love her new Minnie Mouse bed and so do I! :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That is thew cutest bed!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy loves "den" beds, hers aren't that cute though!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE it!!! Georgie and Willow love the one we won too...they are crazy house bouncers!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How cute! She's hinting that she wants to go to Disney World!!


----------

